

How Todd Garland Bootstrapped an Advertising Empire While Working a 9-5 Job - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/03/08/how-todd-garland-bootstrapped-an-advertising-empire-while-working-a-9-5-job/

======
tobtoh
I wish when sites throw up a video interview, they would provide a transcript
of the conversation. Particularly with interviews, I find video to be
particularly inefficient - I can't quickly scan through to find out if there
is anything of value to me, I can read through a transcript much faster than
watching a video, I can't search, it's particularly annoying at work where
they throttle the connection and often I'm in an environment where I don't
have headphones nor is it appropriate to have the speakers on. And if I do
have audio on, then in conflicts with whatever music I have playing.

Whilst I'll bookmark this video and hopefully get to watch it tonight when I
get home, I can't imagine I'm on the only one who feels this way about video
interviews and I wonder how many visitors disengage with content when videos
are used.

~~~
g0atbutt
This is a good point. Once I have a little more ad revenue coming in, I've
considered hiring someone to do transcripts. Thanks for your feedback.

~~~
r00fus
Even a partial transcript would be better to elucidate folks with the video
content/tone. I am in the same boat as tobtoh. I usually never watch videos
but will read (or reject) a 15 page article quickly.

~~~
mlloyd
I'll send a 15 page article to the Kindle and read it on the train, there is
no similar feature and even if there was I'm not sure I'd take advantage of
it. I'm not a huge video fan to be truthful. I'm too ADD for it I think, I can
listen to music and read at the same time, with video I find myself listening
to the video and reading something else at the same time. Doesn't work so well
when it's an interview though. Apparently I learn better via reading rather
than listening.

------
sawyer
I wish he'd spoken a little more about the bootstrapping process other than
that he's glad his wife's a deep sleeper.

------
richtaur
How he says he did it:

* "Get your shit together" * Work hard * Keep moving forward

